

Binary MRI rubies statically linked to vulnerable OpenSSL - systems_glitch
https://gist.github.com/chapmajs/10473815

======
macarthy12
[https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2014/04/10/severe-
openssl-...](https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2014/04/10/severe-openssl-
vulnerability/)

~~~
systems_glitch
Apparently responsible disclosure == no credit

[https://gist.github.com/chapmajs/607e9532e8d92472dfff](https://gist.github.com/chapmajs/607e9532e8d92472dfff)

